

Web 2.0 Suicide Machine - Meet your Real Neighbours again - Sign out forever - MicahWedemeyer
http://suicidemachine.org/

======
petercooper
_Wanna meet your real neighbours again?_

God no. That's why the Internet is so awesome - we're not limited to the
people we unfortunately find ourselves surrounded by in "real life." Still,
good joke ;-)

~~~
dschobel
I know you're speaking with tongue-in-cheek but there's some unsettling truth
to what you say.

People can be less involved in their community if they can just escape to
like-minded havens on the internet rather than fixing the real issues going on
around them (see al3x's post about fleeing to Portland for reference:
<http://al3x.net/>).

~~~
steveklabnik
I've actually been joking about starting a 'move to the internet' movement.

~~~
petercooper
I consider myself to be a citizen of the United States of Internet. Or perhaps
that should be Disparate States of Internet, given what China, Iran, and
Australia are doing to it.

------
pie
Reminds me of this, which also surfaced recently:

<http://www.seppukoo.com/>

Also strangely well-designed for a simple novelty site.

------
bg4
Good concept but, personally, I find the overdone suicide logos and graphics
unsettling.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Perhaps there are people in the world who don't think this site is utterly
tone-deaf. I'm not one of them.

Matters of taste aside, here's a factual prediction: This site will disappear
in a flurry of bad press and (perhaps) legal action the first time an _actual_
suicidal person couples the use of the site with an actual suicide attempt.

EDIT: Come to think of it, I'll make another prediction: My first prediction
probably won't come to pass, because it would require the site to actually
_have_ a statistically significant number of users. And I doubt the
effectiveness of the apparent marketing plan. The stench of death doesn't sell
very well. Especially when the second step of your viral loop is "encourage
your customers to cut off casual contact with any other potential customers".
;)

------
MicahWedemeyer
That site is incredibly well put together. Makes me jealous that someone
else's joke is better looking than my own real sites.

~~~
timdorr
I really have to disagree on that one, as a designer. I see a lot of mistakes:

    
    
      - Inconsistent font usage.
      - The page isn't centered properly, it's slightly to the left.
      - Light blue on white text.
      - Improper whitespace usage on the "Faster, Safer, Smarter, Better" section.
      - The social network icons, the monitor, and the trophy are all aliased horribly. Someone used the wrong type of anti-aliasing when resizing them.
      - Pink.
    

And it's just plain ugly in my opinion :/

~~~
pavs
Listen, a designer spent 1 month painstakingly criticizing and pulling apart
smashing magazine (a very famous designer/developer's blog) website's new
design: <http://www.awayback.com/smashing-magazine-realigned/>

Designers are like that. Give them enough time they will find some mistakes in
your work and brag about it. As a designer/developer I think I speak for
myself and most design community.

Chances are, some designer out there finds your favorite, best work; repulsive
and ugly. I can bet on it.

~~~
unalone
Tim's criticisms weren't at all small nitpicks. That's Design 101. I'm not a
designer and I noticed the same things he did.

While it's true that designers thrive in critique, this simply was not an
impressively-designed site.

------
bena
The people who feel the need to do this have missed the point of the sites in
the first place.

I have an account on all three services. All of my friends on there are people
I have physically met and like as people (or in the case of LinkedIn, business
contacts). The only site I'd probably be fine with losing is MySpace, as it
was fine before Facebook went public, but after that all of my friends moved
to Facebook, making MySpace redundant.

I think the real issue is people who treat it like some soft of demented game
of Pokemon. You don't have to "catch 'em all" and get everyone on the site to
"friend" you. You don't win.

------
jyothi
Their busy message with - consider suicide at a later moment - is quite
hilarious

"It seems like that all of our machines are currently busy!

Please consider suicide at a later moment and accept our apologies!"

------
Psyonic
Your real neighbors are all on the internet, too busy to talk to you anyway.

------
suicidespam
We need the reverse ... spam your social networks with your real-world
suicide, as explored at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=831537>.

------
est
Here's the quickest way to delete your account in China (only if your account
has absolutely no link with your real identity):

Use a proxy, and post anti-government stuff.

~~~
ahi
not a bad way to get your irl account "deleted" too.

------
tungstenfurnace
My neighbours in opinion space are more interesting than my neighbours in
physical space.

------
Morieris
I was going to try it, but it looks like too many people are killing their
myspaces alread.

"Myspace service currently unavailable, due to massive requests!!"

